# Pigeons finally coming home to roost



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Most have probably followed the New York prison break story. Seems one of the prison workers was supposed to be a get away driver but got cold feet (which in the end was probably pretty smart of her, in a car with two killers looking to get away and being an accessory, her odds were not good)

But it seems this woman has been a wayward for a very long time. Cheated on her first husband, OM becomes second husband and she most likely cheated on him with one of the jail breakees. She apparently thought they were in love :grin2:

Lessons were never learned and she continued her destructive ways, now she's been indicted and will most probably go to jail.

Karma, pigeons coming home to roost, but eventually sooner or later your bad decisions will cost you.

Bet the husband feels pretty rotten right about now probably wondering what he did to deserve this...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BobSimmons said:


> Most have probably followed the New York prison break story. Seems one of the prison workers was supposed to be a get away driver but got cold feet (which in the end was probably pretty smart of her, in a car with two killers looking to get away and being an accessory, her odds were not good)
> 
> But it seems this woman has been a wayward for a very long time. Cheated on her first husband, OM becomes second husband and she most likely cheated on him with one of the jail breakees. She apparently thought they were in love :grin2:
> 
> ...


Well... he _did_ become involved w/ a married woman.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

This is what the pos got 









And I get to do this


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Makes me feel good when sh!t like this happens.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

When I see something like this I think, yea that makes sense. Most people who make bad choices keep making bad choices. It's like Ron White says, you can't fix stupid. I'm actually not a fan of vengeance or karma. If I had my way, people would make their mistakes but then they would learn from them. 

What can you do? Just set back and live your life and watch dumb people do dumb things over and over until their stupidity catches up to them. So regarding this woman.... meh.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder how she will feel if they murder anyone. She may be named an accessory to murder.


----------



## May1968 (Dec 16, 2014)

I would think she bears some legal responsibility if one of the escapees gets killed


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> I wonder how she will feel if they murder anyone. She may be named an accessory to murder.


My guess (and I'm sorry if I trigger anyone), she definately banged him. The fog was deep so she actually went along with the plan.
When she realised that she would lose the life she had to go on the run quite possibly for the rest of her life, she coped out.

But she's definately in a world of trouble.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> When I see something like this I think, yea that makes sense. Most people who make bad choices keep making bad choices. It's like Ron White says, you can't fix stupid. I'm actually not a fan of vengeance or karma. If I had my way, people would make their mistakes but then they would learn from them.
> 
> What can you do? Just set back and live your life and watch dumb people do dumb things over and over until their stupidity catches up to them. So regarding this woman.... meh.


Simple fact is she kept getting away with it. Cheated on her first husband with her second husband and another man as well after that man's girlfriend exposed him. Truth is there might have been others as well. But she got away with it, married her AP thinking it was love, as time went by probably cheated multiple times but she got away with it.

No consequences meant she kept pushing the bounderies. ****** ******* wouldn't be too adventurous so she shacks up with a convicted killer. Now her life is ruined..and yes meh!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Bet the husband feels pretty rotten right about now probably wondering what he did to deserve this...'

Well, her 2nd was one of the POSOM in her first M....so f*ck him.....he deserves the same result he dished out to another man.

And the 1st BH?....I'll be he is probably congratulating himself on dodging this bullet in his life....if he was still with this worthless cheat, it would be HIS life being turned upside down.

Now he just gets to sit back with some popcorn and enjoy the show.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Dyokemm said:


> "Bet the husband feels pretty rotten right about now probably wondering what he did to deserve this...'
> 
> *Well, her 2nd was one of the POSOM in her first M....so f*ck him.....he deserves the same result he dished out to another man.*
> 
> ...


I think that was OP's point.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I think that was OP's point."

Yes...I know this was the point of his saying 'pigeons finally coming home to roost'.

My point was really more about the FIRST BH....I bet he is feeling a lot of relief right now that it's POS BH#2 that has to deal with this disaster instead of himself.


----------



## Catfish1986 (Oct 26, 2013)

I really feel sorry about her Son in the Air Guard. He went public and said his Mom would never do anything bad. 

He will be visiting his Mom in Jail from now on.

Very Sad.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

From what I saw the hb may have supplied the power tools, in which case he's going to jail too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

In regards to this woman; as bad as cheating on your spouse is; that's not her biggest issue.

She has to have some type of severe psychological problem to risk her freedom, to be in love with, and to assist this despicable murderer - in prison no less. It doesn't get much more pathetic than that. 

Yet, I've worked at places where we used prison inmates for certain work; and seen multiple occasions where older, unmarried female employees assisted them, gave them money and even hooked up with them after they got out of prison. They either lost their job, got scammed or both, each time. It's very sad to think of how desperate for any man's attention, they had to be.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

badmemory said:


> In regards to this woman; as bad as cheating on your spouse is; that's not her biggest issue.
> 
> She has to have some type of severe psychological problem to risk her freedom, to be in love with, and to assist this despicable murderer - in prison no less. It doesn't get much more pathetic than that.
> 
> Yet, I've worked at places where we used prison inmates for certain work; and seen multiple occasions where older, unmarried female employees assisted them, gave them money and even hooked up with them after they got out of prison. They either lost their job, got scammed or both, each time. It's very sad to think of how desperate for any man's attention, they had to be.


We had one female employee attempt to smuggle candy into a prisoner. I mean...how stupid is that...

She was married...felt bad for her husband. We terminated her, she was charged. Got 30 days in jail and a 10K fine.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

badmemory said:


> In regards to this woman; as bad as cheating on your spouse is; that's not her biggest issue.
> 
> She has to have some type of severe psychological problem to risk her freedom, to be in love with, and to assist this despicable murderer - in prison no less. It doesn't get much more pathetic than that.
> 
> Yet, I've worked at places where we used prison inmates for certain work; and seen multiple occasions where older, unmarried female employees assisted them, gave them money and even hooked up with them after they got out of prison. They either lost their job, got scammed or both, each time. It's very sad to think of how desperate for any man's attention, they had to be.


Whatever issue she has that justifies all these bad life choices, this would have been her last one. Those miscreants had little to no use for her after she provided transportation out of the area. She would have served her purpose and would have just been a liability, after that. She's lucky her sense of self-preservation prevailed.


----------



## May1968 (Dec 16, 2014)

I just can't imagine the thought process that would allow her to think that the POS even loved her and she him. And what a catch he had to be, a convicted murderer. She was expendable to them, infact would have been a liability that they would have to eliminate once she served her purpose.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

May1968 said:


> I just can't imagine the thought process that would allow her to think that the POS even loved her and she him. And what a catch he had to be, a convicted murderer. She was expendable to them, infact would have been a liability that they would have to eliminate once she served her purpose.


Probably why she backed out, probably the reason she's still alive. But she's screwed now, and it's all her own fault.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Now it turns out that her H "can't stand by her", especially after he found out that she and her 2 jailbirds were planning to off him!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

F-102 said:


> Now it turns out that her H "can't stand by her", especially after he found out that she and her 2 jailbirds were planning to off him!


It's so very difficult to figure out who's the bigger fool here.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Further proof that people don't change - they just get older.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> pigeons coming home to roost, but eventually sooner or later your bad decisions will cost you.


It turns out the pigeons were her first and second husbands.


----------

